# Duke of ATHENS



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Lads I Am Trying To Find A Photo Of This Ship I Have Seen The One That Is Posted I Am Looking For The One Built In The 1940s Sam


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

National Maritime Museum has a couple for sale. Negative numbers and address to order below.

DUKE OF ATHENS (Br) 50.1 1940 General cargo, motor Trent Maritime Co Ltd, (S Livanos & Co Ltd, managers)
P22004 (5S) B 1940-1945 At quayside, under coal hoists.
N34037 (4P) B 8 Apr. 1941 Under way in convoy HX 116 heading south in the Irish Sea bound for Avonmouth. Distant. On the horizon is the destroyer WINCHELSEA (1917). Negative taken from the escorting cruiser DIDO (1939).

Historic Photographs Section, 
National Maritime Museum, 
Greenwich, 
London, 
SE10 9NF
Tel: +44 (0) 20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## yarrowfelldad (Apr 24, 2007)

*Duke of Athens*

Attached is a photo of the 'Duke of Athens' in Sluiskil up the canal from Terneuzen towards Ghent where we delivered coal from Baltimore in 1958, I was an Apprentice on her at the time.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Another View*

Another view of her
Joller6


----------

